# Tropical Frogs



## orionmystery (Jun 5, 2014)

A handsome male White-spotted Tree Frog / Cinnamon Frog (Nyctixalus pictus), and a well-fed biting midge (Ceratopogonidae - info credit: Dalton De Souza Amorim) . Selangor, Malaysia.


Nyctixalus pictus IMG_1073 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Dark-eared Tree Frog (Polypedates macrotis). This specimen was more reddish than all others I've come across. About 2 inches from snout to vent. Selangor, Malaysia. ID credit: M.A. Muin. 


Polypedates macrotis IMG_0833 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Polypedates macrotis IMG_0840 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A male Lesser/Dwarf Stream Toad (Ingerophrynus parvus) calling for mate at night. Selangor, Malaysia.


Ingerophrynus parvus IMG_1031 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Ingerophrynus parvus IMG_0338 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Dwarf Stream Toad/ Lesser Stream Toad (Ingerophrynus parvus) in amplexus. Selangor, Malaysia.
Berdmore's narrow-mouthed frog / Large Pygmy Frog (Microhyla berdmorei). Selangor, Malaysia. 


Microhyla berdmorei IMG_0334 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a Spotted Litter Frog (Leptobrachium hendricksoni). Selangor, Malaysia.


Leptobrachium hendricksoni IMG_699 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 6, 2014)

These are amazing photos and thank you for sharing


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 6, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> These are amazing photos and thank you for sharing



Thank you, ruggedshutter


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 6, 2014)

Very neat work!! Where did you find your subjects?? Number 4 is my favorite with the little ball on his neck, that means he's croaking right??

Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 7, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Very neat work!! Where did you find your subjects?? Number 4 is my favorite with the little ball on his neck, that means he's croaking right??
> 
> Well done! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you, JustJazzie. All found in the jungles of Selangor, Malaysia.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 8, 2014)

Those are really nice!!!


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

That first little guy is damn cute!!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> That first little guy is damn cute!!





FITBMX said:


> Those are really nice!!!



Thanks, Mishele and Gallagher.


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice! Love frogs and toads, so it's nice seeing such great shots on varieties I've never seen.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 12, 2014)

mrs.hankIII said:


> Very nice! Love frogs and toads, so it's nice seeing such great shots on varieties I've never seen.



Thank you, mrs.hankIII.


----------

